# Saluting



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Fri, 23 Feb 2001 12:26:53 -0500*
I wonder if anyone out there could enlighten me as to the origins of 
saluting.
Regards,
Jay
I wonder if anyone 
out there could
enlighten me as to the origins of saluting.
Regards,
Jay
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Fri, 23 Feb 2001 14:22:41 -0400*
--------------11811593EA2D3AE9B680E32E
Jay:
Was told by Red Clements formerly of the Black Watch and RCR that it
was originally a naval tradition - something to do with showing that you
were hiding nothing in your hand when you met someone.  But my memory
may be somewhat foggy.....
Beth
Jay Digital wrote:
> I wonder if anyone out there could enlighten me as to the origins of
> saluting. Regards,Jay
--------------11811593EA2D3AE9B680E32E
Jay:
Was told by Red Clements formerly of the Black Watch and RCR that
it was originally a naval tradition - something to do with showing that
you were hiding nothing in your hand when you met someone. But my
memory may be somewhat foggy.....
Beth
Jay Digital wrote:
I
wonder if anyone out there could enlighten me as to the origins of saluting.Regards,Jay
--------------11811593EA2D3AE9B680E32E--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Randy Johnston" <randicus@home.com>* on *Fri, 23 Feb 2001 10:30:20 -0800*
It is my understanding that "saluting" has it‘s origins in Britain, in the
chivalrous day‘s of knights. When a knight passed a fellow knight he would
raise the visor on his helmet to show he held no harmful intent.
This evolved over time to it‘s present form used to show respect for
another‘s rank or position.
I am going to do a search into the subject to find out more.
  -----Original Message-----
  From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
Behalf Of Jay Digital
  Sent: February 23, 2001 9:27 AM
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Subject: Saluting
  I wonder if anyone out there could enlighten me as to the origins of
saluting.
  Regards,
  Jay
It is my understanding that "saluting" has it‘s origins in 
Britain, in
the chivalrous day‘s of knights. When a knight passed a fellow knight he 
would
raise the visor on his helmet to show he held no harmful intent.
This evolved over time to it‘s present form used to show 
respect for
another‘s rank or position.
I am going to do a search into the subject to find out
more.
  -----Original Message-----From: 
owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On Behalf Of Jay
  DigitalSent: February 23, 2001 9:27 AMTo:
  army-list@CdnArmy.caSubject: Saluting
  I wonder if anyone 
out there
  could enlighten me as to the origins of saluting.

  Regards,
  Jay
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *CoastDanny@aol.com* on *Fri, 23 Feb 2001 13:39:54 EST*
I was under the impression that it was an easy method of getting rid of junior officers in a combat zone. Are you paying attention Lt? Jesse? Burgess? 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Fri, 23 Feb 2001 20:03:23 -0400*
--------------7EDDDE27377F9D741493183C
I think you are right Randy.  I don‘t know where my idea came from.  My
apologies to Red.
Beth
Randy Johnston wrote:
> It is my understanding that "saluting" has it‘s origins in Britain, in
> the chivalrous day‘s of knights. When a knight passed a fellow knight
> he would raise the visor on his helmet to show he held no harmful
> intent. This evolved over time to it‘s present form used to show
> respect for another‘s rank or position.I am going to do a search into
> the subject to find out more.
>
>      -----Original Message-----
>      From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>      [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On Behalf Of Jay Digital
>      Sent: February 23, 2001 9:27 AM
>      To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>      Subject: Saluting
>
>      I wonder if anyone out there could enlighten me as to the
>      origins of saluting. Regards,Jay
>
--------------7EDDDE27377F9D741493183C
I think you are right Randy. I don‘t know where my idea came from.
My apologies to Red.
Beth
Randy Johnston wrote:
It
is my understanding that "saluting" has it‘s origins in Britain, in the
chivalrous day‘s of knights. When a knight passed a fellow knight he would
raise the visor on his helmet to show he held no harmful intent.This
evolved over time to it‘s present form used to show respect for another‘s
rank or position.I
am going to do a search into the subject to find out more.
-----Original
Message-----
From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca
[mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On Behalf Of Jay Digital
Sent: February 23, 2001 9:27
AM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Saluting
I wonder if anyone
out there could enlighten me as to the origins of saluting.Regards,Jay
--------------7EDDDE27377F9D741493183C--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Fri, 23 Feb 2001 21:09:20 EST*
On another noteapologies, I‘m dyin‘ to hear how Steve‘s interview went!
I think its safe to say that he‘s got his head on straight, at least that‘s 
my opinion.
I think he‘ll make a great officer. Me thinks he‘s got the gentleman part 
covered already.
    If you‘re out there, Steve, let‘s have it!
                -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Fri, 23 Feb 2001 22:27:58 -0700*
Open palm, the one right hand usually holding the weapon.  defference 
to a superior.
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Jay Digital
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Friday, February 23, 2001 10:26 AM
  Subject: Saluting
  I wonder if anyone out there could enlighten me as to the origins of 
saluting.

  Regards,
  Jay
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Open palm, the one right hand usually 
holding the
weapon. defference to a superior.
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Jay 
Digital

  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Friday, February 23, 2001 
10:26
  AM
  Subject: Saluting

  I wonder if anyone 
out there
  could enlighten me as to the origins of saluting.

  Regards,
  Jay
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *CoastDanny@aol.com* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 09:46:26 EST*
So far no one has mentioned showing respect for the Queen or Reigning 
Monarch.  I was under the impression that we saluted Commisioned Officers to 
show respect for the Queen via her Commisioned servant.  I have been wrong 
before so if I am, sorry.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

